# Religion question, I think



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

A few days ago a woman who was a very good friend of mine died rather suddenly. They had the viewing in her home and yesterday morning carried the casket to the cemetery for burial. She was a catholic. Yesterday afternoon her daughter came by and asked me if I could stay at the house while she and her kids went to the store. She said the house could not be left unattended because of some religious belief or custom. I am a non-believer and did not understand but in deference to her and her departed mother agreed to stay there till she returned. Later I did a Google search about this custom and could find nothing relevant. I'm curious about such things and thought that maybe someone in the forum could help me understand this strange(to me) custom.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2014)

No idea about Mexico but definitely Catholic. Its done in the UK & Ireland too, the body is never left unattended until it is laid to rest. Someone should be awake with them at all times.
We did it with my mum, no idea why, you just do! If the older family do it you then do it too. 
Jewish people do it too apparently.

Irish Wakes


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

_shel said:


> No idea about Mexico but definitely Catholic. Its done in the UK & Ireland too, the body is never left unattended until it is laid to rest. Someone should be awake with them at all times.
> We did it with my mum, no idea why, you just do! If the older family do it you then do it too.
> Jewish people do it too apparently.
> 
> Irish Wakes


Shel, read diablita's post more carefully - this happened after the body was buried. I'm Jewish but have never heard of this custom since in the US (and in Mexico, no doubt), the body of the deceased is whisked off to a funeral home immediately after death and the funeral takes place the next day.


----------



## PanamaJack (Apr 1, 2013)

_shel said:


> No idea about Mexico but definitely Catholic. Its done in the UK & Ireland too, the body is never left unattended until it is laid to rest. Someone should be awake with them at all times.
> We did it with my mum, no idea why, you just do! If the older family do it you then do it too.
> Jewish people do it too apparently.
> 
> Irish Wakes


the OP said the body had already been buried. I believe it is a Latin American Catholic tradition where the family and friends pray for nine days after the death. There usually is a candle, a photo of the deceased. After nine days there is a mass at the church and then again after 40 days.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

PanamaJack said:


> the OP said the body had already been buried. I believe it is a Latin American Catholic tradition where the family and friends pray for nine days after the death. There usually is a candle, a photo of the deceased. After nine days there is a mass at the church and then again after 40 days.


PJ, you're talking about the _novena_, which is a general Roman Catholic tradition. Novena - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

This seems to be something else.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Did she not want the house left unattended for religious reasons, or might not there have been a practical reason?

I have heard of thieves reading death notices and visiting the houses of the deceased during the funerals with the expectation of having some uninterrupted time in the house.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2014)

PanamaJack said:


> the OP said the body had already been buried. I believe it is a Latin American Catholic tradition where the family and friends pray for nine days after the death. There usually is a candle, a photo of the deceased. After nine days there is a mass at the church and then again after 40 days.


 I read too fast! Very odd, there is always mourning for up to month after where the wife wont leave the home but not like the op describes. 

Would be interested to know myself now.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Did she not want the house left unattended for religious reasons, or might not there have been a practical reason?
> 
> I have heard of thieves reading death notices and visiting the houses of the deceased during the funerals with the expectation of having some uninterrupted time in the house.


In this case, the funeral had already taken place earlier that day.


----------



## PanamaJack (Apr 1, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> PJ, you're talking about the _novena_, which is a general Roman Catholic tradition. Novena - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> This seems to be something else.


No, Isla I am not talking about the Novena I am aware of the Novena being a practicing Catholic and attending many funerals and novenas here in Mexico. I am talking about spending 24 hours a day (at least one person at all times) for 9 days following the velerio. If I have been to 1 I have been to 100 since moving here. I believe it is a mix between Catholicism, Indian traditions and who knows maybe even some Pagan beliefs thrown in.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

PanamaJack said:


> No, Isla I am not talking about the Novena I am aware of the Novena being a practicing Catholic and attending many funerals and novenas here in Mexico. I am talking about spending 24 hours a day (at least one person at all times) for 9 days following the velerio. If I have been to 1 I have been to 100 since moving here. I believe it is a mix between Catholicism, Indian traditions and who knows maybe even some Pagan beliefs thrown in.


If this happens for nine days, then it appears to be a form of the novena. Did these happen in large cities or small towns or villages? Just curious since I've never run into this custom in Mexico, but then I haven't married into a Mexican family and haven't lived here as long as you have.


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> Did she not want the house left unattended for religious reasons, or might not there have been a practical reason?
> 
> I have heard of thieves reading death notices and visiting the houses of the deceased during the funerals with the expectation of having some uninterrupted time in the house.


The daughter said it had to do with their religious customs. Besides, these are very poor people with nothing of much value in their place. In the room where the coffin had been there was a cross with flowers and a candle burning.


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

PanamaJack said:


> No, Isla I am not talking about the Novena I am aware of the Novena being a practicing Catholic and attending many funerals and novenas here in Mexico. I am talking about spending 24 hours a day (at least one person at all times) for 9 days following the velerio. If I have been to 1 I have been to 100 since moving here. I believe it is a mix between Catholicism, Indian traditions and who knows maybe even some Pagan beliefs thrown in.


Thanks for your take on this. Your explanation sounds feasible to me.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

diablita said:


> The daughter said it had to do with their religious customs. Besides, these are very poor people with nothing of much value in their place. In the room where the coffin had been there was a cross with flowers and a candle burning.


It sounds like a very local custom, though obviously related to the novena. Maybe you could do some amateur anthropological fieldwork and find out its origin, maybe talk to the local priest.


----------



## PanamaJack (Apr 1, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> If this happens for nine days, then it appears to be a form of the novena. Did these happen in large cities or small towns or villages? Just curious since I've never run into this custom in Mexico, but then I haven't married into a Mexican family and haven't lived here as long as you have.


Isla,
Most were in small towns and villages and were people who worked for my wife's parents business.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

PanamaJack said:


> Isla,
> Most were in small towns and villages and were people who worked for my wife's parents business.


Thanks for confirming what I thought was the case. Local customs, not necessarily what's done in big cities like the D.F.


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> It sounds like a very local custom, though obviously related to the novena. Maybe you could do some amateur anthropological fieldwork and find out its origin, maybe talk to the local priest.


Well Isla, I'll have to think about that. In my nearly 65 years on this planet I have never talked to a priest. Maybe I'll ask a neighbor.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

diablita said:


> Well Isla, I'll have to think about that. In my nearly 65 years on this planet I have never talked to a priest. Maybe I'll ask a neighbor.


Though I'm not what you might call a religious person, in my 68 years on this planet, I have had enjoyable chats with rabbis, priests, and ministers and lived to tell the tale!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

That is not a catholic belief, maybe a Cristian or some of the hundreds oaf new ones in Mexico


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Though I'm not what you might call a religious person, in my 68 years on this planet, I have had enjoyable chats with rabbis, priests, and ministers and lived to tell the tale!


No imams?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> No imams?


Not yet!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

the NOVENARIO is about praying el Rosario for 9 consecutive nights to help the deceased pass to..hopefully heaven


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

I just spoke with a friend about this tradition. She is Guatemalan of indigenous & Catholic background. She grew up with the same tradition. She said the same thing Panama Jack described, that someone has to be in the house for nine days, prayers are said throughout this time, and a light has to be left on at all times, whether a candle or electric light. It is important to not let the light go out. She said the reason behind this tradition is the belief that the spirit/soul of the deceased remains in the house for 9 days, both to "despedirse" (say farewell) to loved ones and to prepare for "el juicio final" (the final judgment). 

I asked what people thought might happen if the spirit was left alone in the house. She said as far as she knew nothing, but it would not be the right thing to do.


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

ojosazules11 said:


> I just spoke with a friend about this tradition. She is Guatemalan of indigenous & Catholic background. She grew up with the same tradition. She said the same thing Panama Jack described, that someone has to be in the house for nine days, prayers are said throughout this time, and a light has to be left on at all times, whether a candle or electric light. It is important to not let the light go out. She said the reason behind this tradition is the belief that the spirit/soul of the deceased remains in the house for 9 days, both to "despedirse" (say farewell) to loved ones and to prepare for "el juicio final" (the final judgment).
> 
> I asked what people thought might happen if the spirit was left alone in the house. She said as far as she knew nothing, but it would not be the right thing to do.


Thank you very much for helping me to understand this tradition. This woman, her name is Irma, was a very dear friend and I'm glad I was able to help her family do the right thing.


----------

